# Flexible Stainless Steel Gas Piping?



## 49er (Aug 19, 2011)

We are going to have our new stove installed shortly and the installer is recommending that we use this under the house instead of black iron because it will be much quicker and cheaper to run. I was just wondering if any of the pros here had an opinion or experience with this as my only experience is with the short flex tubing between the shutoff valve and the appliance itself.

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Aug 19, 2011)

Labor is where the savings is.  If it is a run where you will need more than a piece or two of pipe I can see where it would save lots of time.  Make sure it is grounded.

Matt


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 19, 2011)

EatenByLimestone said:
			
		

> Labor is where the savings is.  If it is a run where you will need more than a piece or two of pipe I can see where it would save lots of time.  Make sure it is grounded.
> 
> Matt



+1. Go for it.


----------



## NCPABill (Aug 19, 2011)

They make the stuff (Wardflex brand) right here in NCPA.  Supposedly the best thing since sliced bread, according to the local hvac guys, some of whom are skeptical of anything new.  I'd say to use it.

Enjoy the new fireplace.

Bill


----------



## yooperdave (Aug 19, 2011)

definitely a big saver in time been using it for over 12 yrs now. use the brand of "gas tite" exclusively-used ward flex just a little bit.

have gas piped many new houses completely with gas tite. with the exception of the "stub in" from the meter or regulator, which is black iron pipe, of course. the stub in is also where the gas pipe is grounded.

i have never seen it happen, but i have heard (talk) of lightening strikes and the flexible gas line not being able to withstand the strike, resulting in failure...

also, the capacity of the line is less than black iron pipe- due to size and the corrugation- so you have to make sure the distance for the added length and the btu rating of the appliance (fireplace, in your case) are compatible-the longer the length, the less the carrying capacity of the flex line...


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 19, 2011)

yooperdave said:
			
		

> definitely a big saver in time been using it for over 12 yrs now. use the brand of "gas tite" exclusively-used ward flex just a little bit.
> 
> *I've used Trac Pipe, Ward Flex & Gas Tite CSS (Corrugated Stainless Steel) & while I preferred Trac Pipe, the company switched to Ward Flex for cost reasons..*
> 
> ...


----------



## 49er (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the information guys, that makes me feel much more confidant knowing that it has been around for awhile and is widely used in the trade.


----------



## yooperdave (Aug 24, 2011)

*The distances for either gas line are the same. The ID's if CSS & BIP are both nominal (ie 3/8", 1/2" or 3/4"). There may be agitation caused by the corrigations, but the volume is the same & the same flow charts from the national gas code books apply... *





[/quote][/quote]

the differences between black iron pipr (1/2") and gas tite (1/2") for carrying capacity is far greater then  you know,  brother.  the flow charts jdo not apply to both, as you suggest.
for 10 ft. of b.i.p. the flow is 175k btu-as compared to 10 ft of gas tite with a flow of 95k btu.

this would make a world of difference if you apply the gas flow chart for b.i.p. to gas tite and hope to serve the same appliances....
just thought you would like to be corrected


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 25, 2011)

[/quote]this would make a world of difference if you apply the gas flow chart for b.i.p. to gas tite and hope to serve the same appliances....
just thought you would like to be corrected[/quote]

Yeah. I LOVE being corrected. Like having another wife... 
Been wrong before, Probably will again. Hope you enjoyed making me look bad.
I have used the National Gas Code rigid (schedule 40) for EVERY 
gas appliance I've installed & the only time I got into a flow issue, 
was where the original estimator did not check to make sure the take-off
at the meter & downstream feed was correctly sized for the additional requirements.
I'll go back to my real job now...


----------

